# Special vegetables



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

:: Makar :: check out their products

and another interesting idea: The Veg Box | Home delivery of fruit and vegetable boxes in maadi and katameya


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

Most vegetables in Egypt (which look withered) will never win a beauty contest but certainly open your eyes to how much food wastage goes on in the UK 

Once cut up and cooked they all taste the same but then again I am not picky


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

I am picky. On a recent visit to family in Perth, Aussie I went to the local supermarket with the stepdaughter and came to a grinding halt in the middle of the fruit/vegie section and my mouth literally dropped on the floor, and I drooled. The people around me must have though that my elevator did'nt go all the way to the top. I counted 16 different types of FRESH lettice, in fact, everything was fresh and obviously delicious, oh my, I wanted to buy all 16 of them and try them out, and would have as well, if my stepdaugter did,nt interfere and asked me to go and sit down quietly in the coffee shop, and behave myself. Oh, my life for a yellow banana that was never frozen, and dont go from green to bad.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

Whitedesert said:


> I am picky. On a recent visit to family in Perth, Aussie I went to the local supermarket with the stepdaughter and came to a grinding halt in the middle of the fruit/vegie section and my mouth literally dropped on the floor, and I drooled. The people around me must have though that my elevator did'nt go all the way to the top. I counted 16 different types of FRESH lettice, in fact, everything was fresh and obviously delicious, oh my, I wanted to buy all 16 of them and try them out, and would have as well, if my stepdaugter did,nt interfere and asked me to go and sit down quietly in the coffee shop, and behave myself. Oh, my life for a yellow banana that was never frozen, and dont go from green to bad.


Egyptian bananas look ugly but taste great


----------



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

i miss real berries. like raspberries and blueberries. mulberries suck.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

meb01999 said:


> i miss real berries. like raspberries and blueberries. mulberries suck.




I love summer pudding... using frozen berries is just not the same


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

meb01999 said:


> i miss real berries. like raspberries and blueberries. mulberries suck.


Gourmet Egypt (Gourmet Egypt | Home) sells fresh/frozen raspberries and blueberries from France.


----------

